# First Build



## bagwahn (May 6, 2008)

Hi Everyone,

newb here, this is my first build, Miser LTD Stirling Cycle Engine, Jerry Howell design.












It even runs, will run on just hand temp 60-80rpm hot cup of water 150-175rpm
enjoyed building it.

  bagwahn


----------



## DickInOhio (Mar 26, 2014)

Good Job bagwahn.


----------



## Sshire (Mar 26, 2014)

Well done!! Love to see a video


----------



## Longboy (Mar 27, 2014)

Ya...these are fun. I see some running on top of coffee cup heaters.


----------

